# DVR Advantage cost/fees with owned equipment



## harryp (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been trying to use Dish Network's web page to price out DVR advantage, but the site hasn't worked properly in 2 days. Either can't log in as a current customer or when you click on something you get "page cannot be displayed", etc.
When you click on "interested in DVR Advantage", the Dish Builder page pos up but shows fees for locals and dvr rental fee, etc. even though those fees are supposed to be included. For these reasons I've been posting here for some answers to questions I have, so here's my current question:
If I purchase my own VIP 622 and my own standard def. receiver for a 3rd room, can I get the DVR advantage deal WITHOUT the *lease fees *for the receivers? The answer would seem obvious, but most of you know better and get multiple answers from CSR's on fees, etc.
I would think it should cost something like this:
DVR Advantage with 200 channels...................$39 and change.
HD enabling fee.................................................included in DVR Adv.
Locals................................................................included in DVRAdv.
Extra sd receiver access fee for my 3rd room....$5.00
HD programming...............................................$20.00
What am I missing? It would be great to hear from someone who has done this with owned equipment.
Thanks!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF you already have a dish account and you already have all your receviers , there won't be a lease fee. Also it $49.99 for the dvr advantage plan . The $39.99 rate is for new subs. I own two 622 dvrs and I upgraded yesterday to the dvr advantage plan. This is what I pay now;

49.99 dvr advantage for top 200
20.00 hd pack 
10.00 upgrade to top 250 bonus pack
1.50 Kwgn super station
6.00 additional receiver fee
5.98 dvr fee
---------------------------------
$93.47 a month before taxes.

I used to have the top 250 + locals + hd pack + cw super. 
I paid then with that pack

52.99 top 250
5.00 locals 
1.50 Cw super station
20.00 hd pack 
11.96 dvr fees
6.00 additional receiver fee
-----------------------------
$97.45 before taxes 


I saved $3.98 a month so it negates any $3.00 price increase and I save .98 cents on top of that . I also have no price increases for 18 months. You need to be on auto credit card pay and you are locked in unless you downgrade lower than the top 200 or if you drop locals or if you auto credit card payment bounces. If you want to add Hbo /showtime/starz ( don't know about cinemax ) it is only $10.00 more for each movie pack.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Why the 'DVR Fee'? I thought the advantage to the DVR advantage was that there were no other fees involved.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

harryp said:


> HD enabling fee.................................................included in DVR Adv.


HD enable fee isn't included with DishDVR advantage, it is waived with a subscription to DishHD programming ($20).



Mike D-CO5 said:


> I also have no price increases for 18 months.


18 month commit, 18 month DHPP, but price guarantee isn't 18 months from signup. Until a fixed date of Jan 2009 as best I recall. Natually, I can't find the good thru 2009 reference now. Makes it more like two years of price protection right now and ~18 months in July.



lparsons21 said:


> Why the 'DVR Fee'? I thought the advantage to the DVR advantage was that there were no other fees involved.


Because the DishDVR Advantage covers ONE DVR fee and Mike has two 622s.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

One clarification on the DVR fee. With DVR Advantage you have one DVR fee regardless of number of DVRs. Previously it was one DVR fee per DVR receiver. I just read that on Dish's website


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> One clarification on the DVR fee. With DVR Advantage you have one DVR fee regardless of number of DVRs. Previously it was one DVR fee per DVR receiver. I just read that on Dish's website


Can you post a link to what you read? You need to login to reach this CustomerSupport url, but
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/programming/prepDDAProgramming.do

DishDVR Advantage Package pricing includes America's Top 200 package, your local network channels and the monthly DISH Network DVR Service Fee for up to one (1) qualifying DVR receiver. Additional fees may apply. If you downgrade your programming below America's Top 200, deactivate any qualifying local network channels, deactivate the applicable qualifying DVR receiver, stop participating in Credit Card AutoPay or if any credit/debit/check card you provide at any time in connection therewith expires (not applicable to existing customers who agree to a 18-month term agreement under the DishDVR program), the DishDVR Advantage Package will be automatically removed from your account and you will thereafter be billed the then-current applicable prices for the DISH Network services you are receiving at that time. All other terms and conditions applicable to this promotion, including without limitation any term agreement and cancellation fees to which you have agreed will continue in full force and effect.​
For new lease customers, http://www.dishtv.com/terms_dha04.jsp applies and says 
DISH Network DVR Service Fee: A $5.98 per month DISH Network DVR service fee will be charged to your account for each model 510, 522, 625, ViP622 DVR or HomeZone 1022 receiver activated. This fee will not apply with respect to one (1) such receiver if you subscribe to DishDVR Advantage and will be waived if you subscribe to Americaâ€™s â€œEverythingâ€ Pak; ​


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't produce the link because once you sign on and order the DVR Advantage program from your account it no longer is an option to do. But the comment about only one DVR fee was in the ad blurb during the signup process.

And after I called to get the total cost for me, I noticed that the cost was a bit less than I expected by the amount of the DVR fee. I do subscribe to the Everything pack, so I guess that is why. They do not note that on the DVR Advantage 'upgrade' process.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> And after I called to get the total cost for me, I noticed that the cost was a bit less than I expected by the amount of the DVR fee. I do subscribe to the Everything pack, so I guess that is why. They do not note that on the DVR Advantage 'upgrade' process.


Yeah if you have the everything pak you won't have any DVR fee's no matter how many DVR's you have.


----------

